# blue lines in my LCD TV screen



## teptie (Oct 16, 2011)

I have an RCA 46" LCD screen TV with two blue lines running from side to side. what are they and how do I get rid of them?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi teptie


What you have is a convergence problem the colors are are not aligned. On regular sets the convergence can be adjusted through the menu screen, unfortunately on LCD's there's nothing that can be done on it because there is a problem on the board. RCA is known for this issue and the company is well aware of it, if there's a warranty on the set have it exchanged.


----------

